# velvet teddy --  a great matte nude lip



## shoppingisme (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm really excited about this recent purchase today. i'd been searching for a great matte nude lip. i find that when the color is not matte, it does not look even on the lip and spacy, kind of.

so i decided to take the time to just go to mac to find a nude lip color - i usually get distracted by all of the pretty colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway, the last color the mu put on me - bam! worked like a charm. 

have any of you ladies tried this? do any of you do the nude lip?


----------



## ximenall (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_i'm really excited about this recent purchase today. i'd been searching for a great matte nude lip. i find that when the color is not matte, it does not look even on the lip and spacy, kind of.

so i decided to take the time to just go to mac to find a nude lip color - i usually get distracted by all of the pretty colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, the last color the mu put on me - bam! worked like a charm. 

have any of you ladies tried this? do any of you do the nude lip?_

 
I love it with chai lipglass over it, I read this is the favorite combination of 
J Lo, try it and you will get perfect nude lips.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is a thread ALL about the infamous "nude" lip:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=68858


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 18, 2007)

I found the perfect nude lip from the Smoke Signals collection.
I'm NW45 and Barely Lit lipstick with Bare Truth Lipglass is beautiful.


----------



## Rene (Oct 18, 2007)

What I use for a nude lip is cork lipliner and revealing lipglass


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2007)

I had this lipstick, and it made my lips look ashy (my top lip is darker than my bottom lip, it just didn't look right).

I don't think a "nude" as in paled-out lip is at all flattering on women of color, but i have found a combo that I really love, which is NARS Kenya lip pencil with MAC Honeyflower lipstick.


----------



## Toya (Oct 24, 2007)

I love Velvet Teddy!  My favorite combination is to use BBQ or Cork lipliner, then Velvet Teddy l/s, followed by Instant Gold Lustreglass.


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Toya* 

 
_I love Velvet Teddy!  My favorite combination is to use BBQ or Cork lipliner, then Velvet Teddy l/s, followed by Instant Gold Lustreglass._

 
now i want BBQ -- but the REAL kind...dang, i'm hungry!!!


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 30, 2007)

im glad velvet teddy worked on you! it caught my eye, but it didnt work for me. =(
im on a hunt for a nude l/s and i tried this and it was too pale pink on me. for reference, i have cafe matte and composure. these two are nice nudes on me, especially cafe matte. 
for reference, i am an nw40, filipino with medium pigmentation on my lips.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I had this lipstick, and it made my lips look ashy (my top lip is darker than my bottom lip, it just didn't look right).

I don't think a "nude" as in paled-out lip is at all flattering on women of color, but i have found a combo that I really love, which is NARS Kenya lip pencil with MAC Honeyflower lipstick._

 
Just bumping up an old thread because in my search for a nude lip I picked this one up along with honeylove at MAC yesterday.  I am having the same trouble you are, in that I think it's washing me out a little and its a little too pinky for me.  I think I need a darker liner, this morning I used hodgepodge which is the darkest brown liner I've got.  So I'm off to MAC to check out BBQ liner.  I'm not giving up on velvet teddy though, I think it has potential for me.  I'm an NC50 just in case you were wondering.


----------



## marielle78 (Aug 15, 2008)

Velvet teddy didn't work for me as a nude lip, but MAC 4N, Honeyflower and Underplay all work.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

I've got 4N on it's way to me via ebay as we speak and I'm hoping that creme cerise from the CoC collection will be another addition to the nude lip arsenal...


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally got it!  I definitely needed a darker lip liner.  I actually used a dark brown eyeliner I got from Avon and it worked perfectly.  I also realized that I needed to use some kind of base for my lips so I used my old trusty carmex.  A light light light app of carmex, the dark brown liner, then the velvet teddy.  It looked great just like that, but then just to experiment I topped it with a light app of this NYX gloss I have...  lollipop.  That looks great as well.


----------



## KEvers (Aug 20, 2014)

marielle78 said:


> Velvet teddy didn't work for me as a nude lip, but MAC 4N, Honeyflower and Underplay all work.


  Did it read a little orange on you? I feel like it can on me...I still love it though!


----------



## Leish098 (Aug 20, 2014)

Omg I'm going to mac tomorrow to try velvety teddy .. I hear it's the best pinky nude lipstick shade


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 20, 2014)

I Recently ordered velvet teddy from nordies along with whirl after reading it was what kylie used in her ig pics . Apparently that got around quickly because they were both on back order for a month! I just got whirl (love it ) and am still waiting on teddy.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 21, 2014)

I got Velvet Teddy last year through B2M.  I was going through my stash the other day and came across it.  I ended up wearing it to work; I forgot how much I love it.


----------



## Impianti (Aug 21, 2014)

I love velvet teddy too... I'm switching between that and half n half


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

I am NW43 and velvet teddy has been one of my favorite nudes for a long time. I'm also in love with Double Shot.


----------



## kimmyk (Oct 1, 2014)

Picked this up.
  Looks like I have a new fave, yes indeed!!


----------



## sunsational (Oct 10, 2014)

Yup i love VT


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 26, 2014)

Velvet Teddy is probably my favourite and most worn Mac lipstick. I love it with Whirl lip pencil. It's the perfect neutral nude for me.


----------

